# Greek border restrictions on food and booze



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Greece has announced it will implement border controls on the import of food and booze from non-EU countries, particularly Macedonia(FYROM), see

http://greece.greekreporter.com/201...greece-with-travelers-at-fyrom-greece-border/

The Balkan driving route to Greece is looking even more difficult compared with the ferries from Italy.

Geoff


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Is this the start of a movement to enforce EU law across the whole 28 countries.

cabby


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

cabby said:


> Is this the start of a movement to enforce EU law across the whole 28 countries.
> 
> cabby


Not sure what you mean?

This is about travel from Macedonia(FYROM), a non-EU country, into Greece, an EU country.

It would not apply between EU countries.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well it appears they are within their rights to enforce this rule. Maybe if we leave the EU the French will do the same. So no more bringing your own tea bags, bacon and cheddar with you to France. 

Mind you the French just make up their own rules. If they catch you bringing more than 1000 **** up from Spain or Italy they will take them off you yet EU law says there should be no such restrictions within the EU.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

France has always acted as IT wanted without reference to anyone and will continue whatever happens...... :crying:

Mind you didn't the UK impose a limit on how much booze you can bring into the UK ? :surprise:

I seem to remember it was about the same amount as Barry drinks per day........ :wink2:

but equivalent to at least a month for normal mortals...... :frown2:

(Only joking Barry, we know you don't drink a lot because you spill most of it! :crying: )

Dave 0


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Penquin said:


> France has always acted as IT wanted without reference to anyone and will continue whatever happens...... :crying:
> 
> Mind you didn't the UK impose a limit on how much booze you can bring into the UK ? :surprise:
> 
> ...


Oooh Comedian this afternoon are we? 

I am not sure what the limit is coming into the UK but your right, officially there shouldnt be one. I think its down to you to prove its for your own consumption.

The UK should take a leaf out of the Frenchies book though and just ignore any rules and EU law it doesnt like and just abide by the good ones then there would be no need for all this Brexit nonsense. 

We really do take it all to seriously.


----------



## Robin McHood (May 2, 2016)

barryd said:


> I am not sure what the limit is coming into the UK but your right, officially there shouldnt be one. I think its down to you to prove its for your own consumption.


Barry is spot on, the rules say for personal consumption, mind you that was interpreted by HMRC as 3600 **** a trip in days I used to bring them back from Schipol for SWMBO, dont know what they considered reasonable for booze as had no money/strength left after carting 18 cartons of ****...:grin2::grin2:


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Douanniers often stop people bringing booze in from Spain too. Friends in Montpellier often do a Spanish booze run and are stopped. May have something to do with the white van though ...


----------

